# 2015 Bossman Tailspotter for sale



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Selling for bigger boat. Need to sell!!! The boat is in great condition and engine has just had one year service. 29k is my asking price. DM me or text for pics and more info. 

[email protected]
(334)268-1936

thanks


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Ethan Harris said:


> Selling for bigger boat. Need to sell!!! The boat is in great condition and engine has just had one year service. 29k is my asking price. DM me or text for pics and more info. [email protected] (334)268-1936 thanks


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Ethan Harris said:


> Selling for bigger boat. Need to sell!!! The boat is in great condition and engine has just had one year service. 29k is my asking price. DM me or text for pics and more info.
> 
> [email protected]
> (334)268-1936
> ...


Post it in the classifieds section.


----------

